# Your opinion out of these 2 girls names?



## MiissMuffet

We are pretty much set on Ella but now I'm warming up to Ava. Her middle name will probably be Jayne-I've alwasy likd it and it flows with these names. We had Ella Jayne. But Ava Jayne? I'm stuck! :shrug:


----------



## Dizzy321

Both are lovely names could not pick lol x


----------



## Nicolescandy

Alla is a cool name, i really like it.


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea we have been calling her Ella :) And I really think ava is becoming more and more popular. I think we will still call her Ella


----------



## amylk87

I love both :) but i prefer Ella, just.


----------



## polo_princess

I like both but picked Ella because Ava is fast becoming very popular so there will be tons around


----------



## Nicolescandy

Ella is also a cool name, however I think If we call her Alla that would also be equally cool!


----------



## Squidge

Ella :)


----------



## mrsraggle

I love both names. I voted Ella but there's nothing between them really!


----------



## wishingonastar

both names are beautiful, but i voted ella as ava is extremely popular with babies this year so she may end up in a class with quite a few ava's


----------



## MUMOF5

Really tough one, i love Ava, but Ella was one of the first names I loved, we couldnt go with it though as its too much of a tongue twister with our surname - Ella Lee :nope:. xx


----------



## raicheal

I loooooove the name Ella. Its so pretty.


----------



## rwhite

Ella :flower: And Ella Jayne is such a pretty name, I love Jayne spelt like that :)


----------



## Ava Grace

I like both!!! I'm biased though! I have a niece called ella and my middle name is Jayne. My user name on here is ava grace as that is what I would like to call my baby girl although i do agree it is very popular. My name is Sadie Jayne which I like and it is quite an unusual spelling! xx


----------



## pixydust

how about Avella? lol ...i picked Ella :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm sticking with ella. It's the name we've already been calling her it and Ava was just a once off "thought". it is becoming very popular very fast. Thanks for all your opinions :)
xx


----------



## Pingu

Both names are lovely. I voted Ava :)


----------



## Kayleigh09

Ava is very pretty


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I chose Ella - cause then she can be Elle or Ellie if she likes. Ava is pretty but is just too popular right now.

https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=ava


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow that site is really interesting- i had to bookmark it. thankyou!!! Yea we originally were going to call her Ellie but Ella there are so many names she can use from that too- Ellie, Ellz, alsorts :) Funny how I originally thought of it though- i refered to my bean early on as a little alien growing inside of me so then we were like if a girl she can be Ellie the alien- then thought Ella was more pretty but leaves options open for some pretty cool nicknames :) hehe :hugs:
xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

I voted Ava as when I hear Ella I just think of Rihanna's song!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I adore both, but I chose Ava cause I know a baby Ava and I love her!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

pinkflamingo said:


> I voted Ava as when I hear Ella I just think of Rihanna's song!!

LOL yea my little brother keeps singing it is p**es me off!! lol


----------



## sarah0108

i like both! but i think Ava jayne flows better :) x


----------



## acreative

Prefer Ella


----------



## bigbloomerz

I Voted Ella :) xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Glad the site was helpful!! I got addicted to it when I started researching names! :)


----------



## tasha41

I chose Ella purely because there seems to be like 800 Avas around lately lol.


----------



## RaeEW89

I loove the name Ella!! and my best friends middle name is Jayne. I love it spelled like that


----------



## Emma.Gi

Both are very nice but I chose Ava :)


----------

